# Jambalaya Sooo Easy, Sooo Good



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

Dudes & Dudettes
This is the easiest, quickest, best jambalaya recipe I have ever tried. Even Mikey's gonna love this.....<

 *JAMBAYLA*​ ​ ​ *2 LBS SHRIMP (peeled/de-veined)*
*1 LB SAUSAGE SLICED (mild, hot, your choice)
*
*2 CUPS OF UNCLE BEANS CONVERTED RICE*
*1 BUNCH OF GREEN ONIONS SLICED*
*1 CAN OF FRENCH ONION SOUP*
*1 CAN OF BEEF CONSUMEE*
*1 CAN OF ROTEL TOMATOES*
*2 BAY LEAVES*
*1 STICK OF BUTTER*

*PRE-HEAT THE OVEN TO 350. PUT EVERYTHING IN PAN (9x13) AND STIR IT. COVER IT W/ALUMINUM FOIL AND BAKE FOR 1 HOUR. TAKE IT OUT AND STIR. THEN COVER AGAIN AND BAKE ANOTHER 30 MINUTES.*


*I know it sounds too easy to be good, but it is.
*


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Great recipe.

My version calls for a can of sliced mushrooms as well.

I'll sometimes substitute chicken for the shrimp.

Good for campouts too since it doesn't require much ice chest space. It can be cooked outdoors in a dutch oven over coals or a fish cooker.

Joraca


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

*true dat*

shrooms are always good. First time I thought I'd regret not adding water or stock, but the shrimp release a lot of moisture and it was not dry at all. Not sure why Uncle Ben's CONVERTED rice, that's what it called for, but don't know the difference in converted and minute rice so I used UB's.......<


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

My recipe calls for Uncle Bens converted rice, and that is what I have always used.

It says to brown it before you add the ingredients with liquids in them, so I do. I have to use a metal spatula to keeps things from sticking.

Sometimes I'll add a can of water or a can of tomatoes with onions and bell peppers, if I am worried about not having enough liquids for the rice to take up.

I use Tony Cachere's in the pot or Crystal at the table to bring the spiciness up, if necessary. For my tastes, a can of hot rotel and hot conecuh sausage already provides more than enough heat, so I'd advise anybody who doesn't love heat to taste a couple of tablespoons full and wait a couple of minutes before they go adding more hot things to it.

Joraca


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting this recipe. Cook mine in a crock pot for about 3.5 hours on high. I tried it with chicken instead of shrimp, hot conecuh sausage and added another can of tomatoes/ jalapenoes, and a generous dose of Slap Yo Mama (like it HOT). Used the Uncle Bens converted rice because I don't know the difference. Looking back I probably would try the mushrooms next time. Still, it was great, especially the leftovers. Friends coming in this weekend, their getting Jambalaya!


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

No lie. Every Tuesday I do a little grocery shopping for myself (since the wife doesn't get what I like). I'll write down the ingredients and add it to my grocery list.

Thanks for the post man.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Made this for out of town company Sunday. Threw a double batch in the crock pot (on low), loaded everyone on the boat and headed to Ft Pickens... What a day! Got home and the house smelled great. I called a neighbor and had him turn off the food a few hours before we got home (a good thing), Everybody loved it, but I thought it cooked a little too long. It was very good though if I do say so myself. 
Thanks for the recipe.


----------

